# Hello from New England



## tsdclaflin (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been studying Tang Soo Do for five years after taking 8 months of Shotokan lessons at the local Y. I received my first degree black belt almost a year ago.

Always looking to learn more....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 17, 2005)

Always lovely to meet a fellow Yankee.  Welcome!  I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi, welcome aboard, am looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hope you're a Red Sox fan if you follow baseball :ultracool 

Welcome to the board, enjoy your time spent here!


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope, Yankees fan.  I'm a Patriots fan; does that count?


----------



## kid (Feb 17, 2005)

nice to have another tsd student on the board.  I'm looking forward to future discussions in the tsd thread area place where Tang soo do kicks a lot of tail.


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Please feel free to ask any questions you may have!!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy the ride..


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome Tsdclafin to MT, enjoy the forum!  TW


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 18, 2005)

what region of this great NE are you in?
welcome to the forum


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome to Martial Talk!  Hope you enjoy the forum. 
:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2005)

Greetings, tskclaflin, and welcome.  I look forward to more posts by you in the Korean section.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kane (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to MT, enjoy your stay!


----------



## still learning (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello, Welcome aboard ......Aloha


----------

